# Side by side shotguns?



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Steelheadfred said:


> Rod,
> 
> You look at the barrels when shooting at grouse?


No, but you *are* planning to put that load of birdshot where it will do the most good, arent you?? 

PS Aiming is for rifles, not grouse guns.

NB


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> *Not that this really translates much into guys like you and me going out for a bit of bird hunting.* If you find a SxS that fits you, that you shoot well, that you can afford etc. then by all means go for it but there is no pragmatic advantage to hunting with a SxS over an O/U.
> Hoppe's no.10





NATTY BUMPO said:


> Michael,
> 
> Targets is one thing- pa'htridge gunning is another. Down in the alder runs and dog hair popple, early or late, the twin tubes of the sideby give a wider barrel profile, a clear advantage when searching for a flickering glimpse of grey feathers hurtling at speeds approaching Mach 1. I have both types in my gunsafe and, in my hands, the S/S carries better for a long day in the woods. Balances better. Gets on the target in the woods quicker. Looks better to my eye too.
> 
> ...


C'mon NB - you left out a relevant part of my post - 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I've shot equally well and poor, depending on the day, with my sxs, o/u or semi. I like the two choke choices, obvious safety factor (broke open), and double triggers you get with a double gun. That being said, I've shot a fair amount of birds with the 3rd shot on a semi. All comes down to what you like. If $$$$ is an issue, you'll get more gun for your money with a semi or o/u than a sxs.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

SxS guns are just plain fun.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I once had a debate with my brother-in-law who was carrying a Rem 870 and I my Lugartechea Falcon SxS. He says I bet you can't do this and he proceeded to unload the 870 on a tin can making it dance about the trail, I said well maybe but I bet you can't do this, and I tossed a can into the air I let loose with the first barrel and hit the can to tree top level the second barrel took it out of sight. He never questioned the double again.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> SxS guns are just plain fun.


Well so is my Browning Hi-Power - so there :









especially after spending mucho $$$$ having the slide milled for a Bo-Mar style combat/target rear sight and a trigger job: 










and although it is *ALWAYS* carried when I go afield and around town it is unlikely that I will ever have an occasion to "double tap" a bird with it .


Ditto for my Ruger #1 45/70 Government (but one "tap"* would undoubtedly do the job)  :










* 405 grains of hard lead at about 1300 fps which pretty much duplicates the original black powder load :











Admittedly my reply has little to do with SxS shotguns but at least the photos are kinda' :coolgleam .

Hope all of you have a nice Thanksgiving Holiday with your family and other loved ones. Bird season opens again on the 1st. and let's hope the weather holds for at least a week or two so we'll all get a chance to get out and traipse around the woods with our bird dogs and bird guns.


Hoppe's no.10


----------



## jtivat (Oct 24, 2009)

I love the wider view it offers in the thick stuff just much easier for me to see and shoot with. I also like having the two chokes and two different shell options.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

jtivat said:


> I love the wider view it offers in the thick stuff just much easier for me to see and shoot with. I also like having the two chokes and two different shell options.


Those are the words of a wise man.

Besides, IF GOD had wanted you to shoot a stack-barreled gun, he would have put your eyes one on top of the other!!:lol:

NB


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Those are the words of a wise man.
> 
> Besides, IF GOD had wanted you to shoot a stack-barreled gun, he would have put your eyes one on top of the other!!:lol:
> 
> NB


So when shooting your SxS you "point" the right barrel with your right eye and your left barrel with the left eye  ?

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> One of the most deadly grouse predators I know of carries this wand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lucky SOB.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> Lucky SOB.


 You probably know him, he sleeps with your wife every night.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Whats better; a 1 trigger set-up or 2 triggers ?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

sgc said:


> Whats better; a 1 trigger set-up or 2 triggers ?


 Personal preference although I prefer two on a SxS.
Some of the single triggers are notorious for failure. The LC Smith hunter one trigger comes to mind also many will tell you to never buy a Spanish gun with one trigger.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I prefer the double triggers also, again more choices, you can even pull them both triggers at once if you have the kahunas. My SxS has let go of both on a couple of occasions when I was shooting three inch magnums sat me down right on my @ss. :lol:


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I have shot with some of the better USA shooters and they never shoot there SxS better than there OU, and they will tell you so.:yikes:


----------

